# HOPEDALE LA, FISHING REPORT



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Earlier last week Harry Fidoe and his grew from the Hammond area had a great day fishing in Hopedale. We bumped around at a few spots before finding a good bite of quality trout. The fish were holding off a tide line coming off a point in 3 ft of water. Live shrimp under corks and plastic titelined and under corks was doing the job. The bite was not crazy but steady. Harry did battle with a big bull for about 15 min before easing him in the net. Great group and great day fishing.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">76 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Bull REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GEN DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Gene, do you ever miss? 

Another great report.


----------

